# Пластыри лечебные при болях в спине



## FerrumBear (14 Фев 2016)

Привет, Гарри! Спасибо за поддержку! Я пока и не тороплюсь с операцией. Попробуем сначала вес сбросить ходьбой, пластыри с Китая заказал лечебные, говорят хорошо помогают. С курением вот пытаюсь завязать. Нашел свой способ, вроде прокатывает. Если получится, то потом поделюсь и с другими. Мне главное осени, отпуска дождаться... Чтоб солнце, море, витамины, гормоны счастья... Может и проскочим!
А что за помпа такая?
Одно вот напрягает... Планы рухнули на снегоходе попутешествовать... Мы с корешом новые озера в прошлом году вскрыли, муха не сидела..., рыба там в лунку не лезет на 150, а никак не получается порыбалить...


----------



## leo1980 (14 Фев 2016)

*FerrumBear*, 
Вариантов хватает и лекарственные помпы и током бьёт, варианты для хронической боли.


----------



## Веронника (14 Фев 2016)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> Привет, Гарри! Спасибо за поддержку! Я пока и не тороплюсь с операцией. Попробуем сначала вес сбросить ходьбой, пластыри с Китая заказал , говорят хорошо помогают. С курением вот пытаюсь завязать. Нашел свой способ, вроде прокатывает. Если получится, то потом поделюсь и с другими. Мне главное осени, отпуска дождаться... Чтоб солнце, море, витамины, гормоны счастья... Может и проскочим!
> А что за помпа такая?
> Одно вот напрягает... Планы рухнули на снегоходе попутешествовать... Мы с корешом новые озера в прошлом году вскрыли, муха не сидела..., рыба там в лунку не лезет на 150, а никак не получается порыбалить...


Да китайские пластыри супер!!! А Вы на каком сайте заказ сделали...тоже бы не мешало...пользовалась ими и до операции и после...до сих пор чую мышцы на 5 точке...никак не пойму что это...чувстую дискомфорт...стоит одеть корсет...хожу как новенькая..никакого дискомфорта...было у кого такое?


----------



## Kosolapi67 (15 Фев 2016)

Скиньте инфу о пластырях.


----------



## Anddan (15 Фев 2016)

И мне тоже про пластыри пожалуйста


----------



## FerrumBear (15 Фев 2016)

Парни, привет! Как у вас там дела то? Уж никак не думал, что в тех странах, где вы обитаете тоже китайские пластыри могут клеить )))) Но видать русская вера в авось сохраняется независимо от ПМЖ )))
Я вот здесь заказал: ....
Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.
Ну а инфу ищите в гугле, у меня она реальная, от коллеги..., давно страдающей болячками позвоночника. Говорит - помогает. Ей можно верить, хотя понимаю, что все индивидуально. И еще один хреновый момент... Уж больно долго посылки с Китая идут.


----------



## Anddan (15 Фев 2016)

Привет Михаил. Я пользуюсь арникой мазью. Жена говорит в бочку с ней надо залеззть мне и сидеть . Мышцы все после моих 3 раз в неделю зала болят. Да у меня всегда после exercise мышечная боль была сколько себя помню, видно с возрастом больше становиться. А так 10.5 мес после операции. Работаю, хожу, стою ( до операции после нескольких минут нада было садиться). Правая стопа периодически как чужая( не онемение, все чувствую). Видимо так и будет похоже. Раздражает безумно, как сдесь говорят drive me crazy. До операции этого не было. Может рубец где касается, хотя на мрт ничего серьезного не видят и 2 емг ничем не отличаютя до операции. Практически все симптомы что были до операции ушли, зато новые появились .  Но вот сегодня прошелся 10 км , а до операции километр как черепаха полз.
Из китая и сюда очень долго все идет. Заказал себе игрушку: браслет который считает шаги, дистанцию, пульс, вот уже месяц жду как выслали.


----------



## FerrumBear (15 Фев 2016)

Пластыри называются ZB PAIN RELIEF  Набираете эту вот фигню на Али в поиске и все найдется...
*Anddan*, спасибо за развернутую инфу, рад, что у тебя все более-менее.. У меня стопа левая тоже немая и раздражает, но что поделать... Надеюсь, что может улучшится.. Удачи тебе!!!


----------



## Viktoria0502 (15 Фев 2016)

*FerrumBear*, Эти пластыри обладают согревающим эффектом или нет?И сколько стоят?Я покупала у нас какие то китайские пластыми,там была мазь,коричневатоя такая,потом на теле оставалась,не грели,но помогали немного,но это давно уже было.Сейчас их уже нет


----------



## FerrumBear (15 Фев 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *FerrumBear*, Эти пластыри обладают согревающим эффектом или нет?И сколько стоят?Я покупала у нас какие то китайские пластыми,там была мазь,коричневатоя такая,потом на теле оставалась,не грели,но помогали немного,но это давно уже было.Сейчас их уже нет


Понятия не имею, я их только заказал с Али. Стоят 3800 за 40 шт. Ждать пару месяцев точно. Название я написал. Думаю, что гугл должен помочь в информации.


----------



## FlyLady (16 Фев 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> Эти пластыри обладают согревающим эффектом или нет?


скорее всего, да.

У меня были такие:
 
Сильно жгли (но у меня еще чувствительная кожа и болевой порог низкий).
Изначально  предназначались для ног нашей бабушки (которой чуть за 80)), но она ими пользоваться не смогла именно из-за жжения, тогда их мне  отдали, как самой страждущей в семье
Я их использовала еще для поясницы, особого эффекта  сразу не заметила, если эффект был, то  отложенный, но использовала я их все, что были)) я тогда много чем лечилась параллельно)

Пластыри, о  которых пишет автор темы, судя по инструкции применения и фото,
очень похожи на "мои" красненькие:
  

А когда появились проблемы с грудным отделом, такими пластырями уже не пользовалась, так как тогда и сами боли были жгущего характера
Занимаясь грудным, подсела на "не китайские" пластыри:
"Версатис" (отдельное спасибо за них Гарри ), может и не лечил, но боль у меня снимал мгновенно.
Еще "Вольтарен" и даже "Нанопласт" разок пробовала.
"Салонапас" (как-то рекомендованный AIR ом), найти не получилось.


PS 





FerrumBear написал(а):


> Вот зафлудили тему, хулиганы...




PPS Вот скоро  при следующих вопросах про пластыри,
можно будет давать ссылку на Вашу, *FerrumBear*,  тему


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2016)

FlyLady написал(а):


> "Салонапас" (как-то рекомендованный AIR ом), найти не получилось.


Салонпас.


----------



## Фёкла31 (16 Фев 2016)

FlyLady написал(а):


> скорее всего, да.
> 
> У меня были такие:
> Посмотреть вложение 80404 Посмотреть вложение 80405
> ...


А разве можно разогревающие клеить при грыжах? Я до операции тоже увлекалась пластырями, именно разогревающими и только потом узнала, что нельзя было.


----------



## FerrumBear (16 Фев 2016)

В состав ортопедических пластырей *«ZB PAIN RELIEF»* входят 9 усиливающих действия друг друга лекарственных трав: миллетия сетчатая, цистанхе солончаковая, дринария, циботиум, дудник крупнопильчатый, сафлор, гинура перистонадрезная, хохлатка сомнительная, борнейская камфора.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2016)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Вот скоро при следующих вопросах про пластыри,
> можно будет давать ссылку на Вашу, *FerrumBear*, тему


Вся информация о пластырях "переехала" в раздел *Товары для лечения позвоночника.*
Здесь же попрошу и отписываться об эффекте, полученном при использовании пластырей (даже если его и не будет).


----------



## Веронника (16 Фев 2016)

В НАШИХ АПТЕКАХ можно найти пластыри по составу приравненные к китайским??ждать просто долго..но эффективные они


----------



## katerinka15 (16 Фев 2016)

А мне облегчают существование кинезиотейпы. Хожу практически всегда с ними. Хотя говорят нельзя. Пробовала маме клеить, ей тоже помогают. Главное правильно клейть. Ходила к специалисту. теперь делаю это сама.


----------



## FerrumBear (19 Фев 2016)

Пластыри, до прихода с Китая своих, одолжил у знакомой с такими же проблемами. Сегодня с утра наклеил. Никаких ощущений тепла нет. Вообще никаких пока ощущений. Запах у них какой-то слегка ментолово-эвкалиптовый...


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2016)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> Пластыри, до прихода с Китая своих, одолжил у знакомой с такими же проблемами. Сегодня с утра наклеил. Никаких ощущений тепла нет. Вообще никаких пока ощущений. Запах у них какой-то слегка ментолово-эвкалиптовый...


Эффекта тоже нет, если я правильно понимаю? 
Как долго нужно носить такой пластырь?


----------



## FerrumBear (19 Фев 2016)

В инструкции написано, что нужно носить три дня, потом перерыв три часа и новый наклеить... и так пять штук - это курс. Необходимо проделать два-три курса.


----------



## Katrin (10 Май 2016)

Они не опасны? Как-то Китай не внушает доверия.. Помогают от болей в пояснице?


----------



## ЛевСерг (11 Май 2016)

Жена использует пластырь Версатис от болей в пояснице, ей помогает.


----------



## Katrin (25 Май 2016)

*ЛевСерг*, буквально по первой ссылке, выданной мне поисковиком увидела информацию о том, что данный пластырь-пластина применяется по назначению врача.


----------



## ЛевСерг (26 Май 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> *ЛевСерг*, буквально по первой ссылке, выданной мне поисковиком увидела информацию о том, что данный пластырь-пластина применяется по назначению врача.


Все правильно. Жена врач-терапевт.


----------



## Katrin (29 Май 2016)

Получается, для покупки необходим визит к врачу, хотя я даже не уверена, эффективен продукт или нет?


----------

